# I need help :(



## Lou lou 19 (Dec 6, 2012)

Help please, im 19 and was just diagnosed with IBS this year, ive never really had symptoms up until this year, I think from the stress of doing VCE and being diagnosed with depression/anxiety. My main symptom is always wind and bloating, every so often pain and diarrhoea/constipated. But its the wind that upsets me, I cant go out and be normal without wind and its embarrassing







for the last 18 years ive eaten whatever I want. 
I need help to stop the wind soluble fibre e.g. bananas help for a short period but then its just comes back. I feel so alone, im going to uni next year and I dont want this problem







please help


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

Have a look at the diet information - I gave up bread of example and it's helped alot.

Also have you been checked out medically?

Hope you get some relief soon


----------

